# Clear Bra alternatives?



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

JimD1 said:


> I don't understand the question completely. Would you normally plan to always have a clear bra on your BMW? So you do not want to go without for the drive back to where you live?
> 
> I also have never used a bra and only get the occasional paint nick. Is there a reason the BMW 1 gets more than a typical amount of nicks?
> 
> ...


I guess it depends how much county driving you do. I didn't do it last time and made quite a few trips and fouund myself getting quite a few stone chips. 
I should have organized it earlier but at the 11th hour I am suddenly thinking I wouldn't mind getting it done before I lave if possible.


----------

